# What's your guess?



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Many years ago I had a WGSD named Tex. 

When I looked at a strand of his hair in the bright light, it was pigmented by tiny horizontal white and clear stripes alternating with each other going down the entire length of the shaft. It's the only time I've seen this on any of my GSDs regardless of color (I've only had one sable (red) and it didn't look like Mac's hair).

He also had what I called a pale buff colored "bull's eye" around his anus.

Anyone have an idea (or guess) what color/pattern Tex could have been under his white coat?

Here's a picture of Tex if it will help:
Texas Ranger XVI,CD,TT,HIC,CGC 
July 19, 1982 - May 1, 1995


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

A white who is off-white or even closer to orangish tan such as this one is a dog who is genetically a red or a tan as opposed to being genetically a cream or silver. Some off-whites who are genetic saddle pattern dogs will show hints of this pattern in the concentration of darker hairs. Other than that, about the only way to figure out for sure what color/pattern a white dog is, is to breed him to a genetic black. Black being the most recessive color in the breed, can only produce blacks. If you bred a black to a white for example, and got sable and black and tan puppies, you would know the white parent had to be a sable carrying black and tan.


----------

